# So..OT is here?



## chamo (Oct 2, 2007)

So this part of the forum is kind of an OT where I can express myself openly? 

Just curious...:look:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Not that openly. We refrain from politics and religion here. We may make slight mention but no argument.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

So pardon my ignorance but what does "OT" mean in your context? I've only seen it as "overtime" as in hours worked. Maybe it means "other things"??

tx,
doc


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

The best thing you can do is read the community guidelines they are a good description of our policies. Like Kuan said no politics or religion, also no sexual topics or off color jokes. This is really a forum for no food and cooking related topics you want to share with other Cheftalkers such as (vacation, music, birthday wishes, etc).


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I believe "OT" means "off-topic". Am I correct, Chamo?


----------



## chamo (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes... thank you!


----------

